# UK's pathway to death via hospitals



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Everyone needs to read this one about how they are getting rid of us older people in the UK. Bet this will happen here in the next couple of years or so.

http://sweetness-light.com/archive/uk-hospitals-get-rewards-for-death-pathway


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

"pathway"

Why do I see in the future people refusing to go to hospitals to begin with, could it be something like this can happen to you? What if a loved one gets swept into the "pathway"?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I rememver hearin that part a o bummer care has a part in it where there gonna "council" old folks on how ta end there lives. Ifin they ain't on board with it they'll do it again at a later date.

What the sam hill be wrong with this world? It sure as hell ain't what it used ta be. How is it we've gotten so far off the proper tracks folks? 

We have become a through away society an even ta the point that now were gonna through away our senior citizens? What be next, the mentally challenged? The handicapped? Soon ta be follered by ethnic cleansin? We best nip this in the bud an hope we can save common sense an mankind.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

The UK calls em doctors and Health proffesionals now. long as I remember over here thats called a hit man if'n you get paid to kill people.

I mean personally I have a Do NOT REscusitate or living will standard for me. But if I"m still ticking and there is a chance of recovery I want my chance. If I quit ticking well heck then the lord has finally found a corner to stash me in I"m good to go.


----------



## bananagoatgruff (Nov 10, 2010)

I saw a mini documentary on healthcare in britian and it said that the media age of death for males in great britian was 58 years old because at the age of 55 they limit bypass surgery and prostate surgery treatment...I don't know if this is true I believe about nothing that i read or hear unless its in the bible these days, but it wouldn't surprise me the way these managed govt unhealth plans are being presented...


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/uk-...-pathways-deprived-of-food-fluid-for-10-days/


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

People the hospitals consider "terminal" can be starved or made to die of thirst without the consent of the family, the patient, or any legal advocate of the patient.

It's come out that a lot of doctors and nurses "hurry along" the deaths of terminally ill people if there's a shortage of beds or if they decided that the patient has suffered enough already.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

It's already happening here. My nephew was born 6 wks early, had a stroke and aneurism that necessitated the removal of the right side of his brain. People live perfectly good lives like that. But his parents were told to bring him home for however long he wld survive. When he got sick (cold) docs told them that it wasn't in his best interest to treat him, he was going to die. My sister in law believed them and my nephew passed away from pneumonia.

The next wknd, we saw a boy in church who went through the same thing as my nephew, at the same time, with the same docs, but his mother wldnt accept what the docs said. She made them give her meds-Trevor is 4 years old now. It's not just the docs who have the throw away mentality-my sister in law was planning on having another baby right after Braxton died, it's been almost 3 years now-no baby.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

agenda 21.....


----------



## Indiana_Jones (Nov 15, 2011)

JimMadsen said:


> agenda 21.....


Yup - agenda 21. And the present admin. is 100% in favor of it.

Indiana Jones
_Stop Hilliary's bid in 2016!_


----------

